# Zabezpieczenie paczki przed depclean'em

## Bialy

Uzywam jaderka 2.6.20-r8. Po aktualizacji systemu posciagal mi najnowsze jadra, a depclean starsze chce usunac.

Nie plakalbym za zrodlami do 2.6.20-r8, lecz niektore paczki siegaja do configa i tu jest problem (nie chce mi sie konfigurowac nowszych jaderek jak to mi dziala).

Mozna jakos zabezpieczyc te zrodla przed usunieciem?

----------

## largo3

W /etc/portage/package.mask:

```
>=sys-kernel/costam-sources-2.6.20-r8
```

Portage nie będzie aktualizowało kernela.

----------

## Bialy

zrobilem tak dla gentoo-sources i teraz mi chroni najnizsza paczke czyli 2.6.19

EDIT

Jak zostawie samo "=[...]" to mi wtedy chroni najnowsza

EDIT2

Jak juz nie ma w portage 2.20-r8 to dodanie tego do /etc/portage/package.mask nic nie da? Kombinuje tak bo dalej nie chce mi tego pominac.

----------

## largo3

 *Bialy wrote:*   

> zrobilem tak dla gentoo-sources i teraz mi chroni najnizsza paczke czyli 2.6.19

 

Faktycznie, pomyłka...

 *Bialy wrote:*   

> Jak juz nie ma w portage 2.20-r8 to dodanie tego do /etc/portage/package.mask nic nie da? Kombinuje tak bo dalej nie chce mi tego pominac.

 

Raczej powinno zadziałać. Spróbuj:

```
>sys-kernel/costam-sources-2.6.20-r8
```

----------

## Bialy

Po recznym odinstalowaniu najstarszej paczki (teraz z najnizszym numerkiem jest 2.6.20-r :Cool:  i dokonaniu wpisu:

```
>sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.20-r8
```

chroni mi najnowsza paczke (2.6.23-r3)

EDIT

Usunolem wszystkie zrodla oprocz tych, ktorych uzywam i najnowszysch. Nadal jednak mam blad. System jakby nie widzi ze ma 20-r8 a depclean ja widzi.

----------

## krysia1

Co najlepiej chroni paczki, bo mam dylemat ? Słyszałem, że dobrym zabezpieczeniem jest neopak, czy może ktoś potwierdzić ?

----------

## SlashBeast

Tak bardzo rozbawil mnie ten spam, ze chyba nawet nie bede go usuwal. Durny spambot ktory znalazl 'paczki' w topicu i stara sie reklamowac jakas durna firme. Tj mam nadzieje, ze to bot, chociaz sadzac po mailu na jaki zostalo zarejestrowane to konto mam watpliwosci (az pogooglowalem za nim...).

----------

## Garrappachc

Wystarczy, że każdą paczkę wrzucisz do world. Komenda:

```
equery -q list -i gentoo-sources | awk '{ print "=" $1 }' | xargs emerge --noreplace
```

powinna załatwić sprawę.

----------

## SlashBeast

@Garrappachc: Ten temat ma 6 lat, raczej juz nie jest aktualny.

----------

## Garrappachc

A wybacz, podświetlił mi się i z rozpędu odpowiedziałem. A to tylko spambot.

----------

## Bialy

Tak, nie jest aktualny...

Teraz mam szerszą wiedzę  :Cool: 

----------

